# Proper way to hold this type of slingshot?



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

At the risk of being called "learning disabled" again, what is the proper way of holding this kind of slingshot? I've tried both ways; handle facing up and down, and both seem okay to me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That resembles a Pocket Predator . It was designed with the intent of the handle being uppermost while side shooting . There are no hard and fast rules here . If it feels better handle down then go for it . You will learn more by experimenting than people telling you what should and shouldn't be .


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

It looks like a hathcock target sniper

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I learn something on every visit.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah Treefork's comment actually makes more sense that it would seem. I had a similar design (and Clever Moniker's R10 is another example) where it was actually quite comfortable (if not more so shot upside down)....

But in your case with the 'Stallion' ( Its like the TTF version of the Trojan horse - and is very much like if not a modified BH's Cub Scout / HTS )


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Since I invented that type of slingshot, I guess I should answer...

It's a slightly, and I do mean slightly modified standard sideshooter... and all of those are generally held best with the fingers resting on the handle and the thumb on the single indention..

Just like Treefork holds the Hathcock in this video:


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks very much Bill!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Like so 
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

to be more precise, Bill said above "all of those are generally held best with the fingers resting on the handle and the thumb on the single indention".

Now, I think that he meant in this case "and the thumb pushing against the single indentation" and if so, than that grip would be called, I think, pinch grip - thumb support (whwre index finger pinches the first indentation on the side with one short and one long indentation.

If it is not so, that is, if he meant that thumb pinches the single indentation instead of pushing, than it is simply pinch grip, exactly as Ukprelude showed above.

So, you can hold it anyway you prefer.

cheers,

jazz


----------

